# Tips for Bringing Up a Foal



## 3Beasties (10 December 2008)

I am getting a foal soon and want to bring it up to be well mannered and trusting. Can you offer any top tips or advise that may help?  Also can any one recommend a good book that I may find useful?


----------



## scotsmare (10 December 2008)

Try Foal to Full Grown by Janet Lorch


----------



## air78 (11 December 2008)

Richard Maxwell's Birth to Backing is also good


----------



## CVSHotShot (11 December 2008)

Another vote 4 'foal to full grown' I really enjoyed reading it!


----------



## Shilasdair (11 December 2008)

My two tips are; 
1.  Never let a foal do something you wouldn't let a 17hh, 750kg horse do (even if you think it's 'cute' in a foal).

2. Quiet persistence always pays off in the end.  Never lose, your temper or the argument.

But bringing up foals is great fun, and very rewarding - I hope you enjoy it.
B


----------



## Enfys (11 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My two tips are; 
1.  Never let a foal do something you wouldn't let a 17hh, 750kg horse do (even if you think it's 'cute' in a foal).

2. Quiet persistence always pays off in the end.  Never lose, your temper or the argument.

But bringing up foals is great fun, and very rewarding - I hope you enjoy it.
B 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Excellent advice there.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Handle him as much as possible, 10-20 minutes out of his day is NOT going to stop him being a horse and enjoying time out in the field, but it IS going to make him a better person and therefore make life easier for himself. The three basic things I think are most important for a youngster to learn are how to lead, to stand/tie up and to pick up feet.

Have fun.


----------



## 3Beasties (11 December 2008)

Thanks, I am very excited but also quite nervous too! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I haven't had a foal for over 10 years (I was only 11 at the time) so I really need as much advise as possible! 

The little Filly is only about 5 months old and was brought at a sale so hasn't had very much handling, to start with I guess it's just going to be a case of building her trust up but then I want to get her used to as many sights and sounds as possible.

Is it OK to take foals on short walks down the road? 

How would you teach a foal to tie up?


----------



## Enfys (11 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


Is it OK to take foals on short walks down the road?  <font color="red"> Yes, unless it's stupidly busy of course </font> 

How would you teach a foal to tie up? 

[/ QUOTE ]  <font color="red"> Lots of threads on that, and varying methods and opinions. http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/3582306/an/0/page/0
Basically though, DON'T actually tie up, just use a long rope through a ring, when foal moves back give it slack and nothing to pull against, then bring her back to where you want her and tell her to stand, they soon get the hang of it. </font> 

Enjoy your baby.


----------



## LynneB (11 December 2008)

be kind and always think of their emotional health and development as well 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Good luck, watching them grow is fascinating and a lot of fun isn't it.


----------



## RJMac (20 March 2019)

I have just got a 6 month old filly foal, I've had her for 3 weeks and it is very rewarding! we have her in for the first wee while to get her used to handling. we've got her walking out tying up and letting me muck out around her along with being groomed etc. we have been quiet with her but also not shying away from her. making your presence noticed but in a kind and gentle manner so she respects my personal space but isn't cowered in the corner of the box. Hope you enjoy your new fur baby!


----------



## Pippity (21 March 2019)

3Beasties' post is more than a decade old, so I suspect the baby is no longer a baby.


----------



## RJMac (2 April 2019)

Pippity said:



			3Beasties' post is more than a decade old, so I suspect the baby is no longer a baby.
		
Click to expand...

Opps, my bad!


----------



## neweventer (23 April 2019)

You'll have a wonderful time - its a great experience. 
my advice (for all its worth) is 
1) treat it as you would a big horse and set boundaries - they soon become very big
2) get it used to everything as a baby - take it places and give it experiences (not to overload it but to see the world) 
-ours as a 4 month old went with mum to two shows and travelled in the trailer (sometimes very short distances- ie the end of the lane and back)
-we walked ours when weaned to the main road to "see the cars/traffic" now at 3 hes quite happy with lorries/tractors etc
- ask your farrier for a blunt rasp and do his feet - your farrier will thank you for this when hes misbehaving as a 3 yr old!
- get the dentist when seeing other horses to put her/his fingers inside the horses mouth - not to do work but to get used to the sensation 
3) remember he is a baby though - we winter ours out with other youngstock to grow/mature and not be stabled over winter 

My rising three yr old is ok with traffic/loading/travelling/farrier/clipping/having saddle cloths on his back - hes not started under saddle yet but thus far is great - hes a WBxTb

Good luck - its a lovely experience


----------

